# Five Ten Schuhe und Regenschutz



## floOhster (9. August 2017)

Hi zusammen,

sorry falls es die Infos schon gab, hab über die Sufu nur zerstreute und veraltete Sachen gefunden mit kaputten Links...

Bei uns gehts demnächst zum Alpencross und mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, wie ich das mit dem Regenschutz für die Schuhe mache.

Im Moment fahre ich sehr zufrieden five ten freerider, aber wenn der einmal komplett nass wird bekommt man den nie wieder trocken.
Da ich mit der Performance und der Passform sehr zufrieden bin würde ich mir gern wieder was ähnliches holen.

Regenhaube drüber ziehen macht glaub ich wenig Sinn, die wird die Pins nicht lange überleben.
Oder kennt hier jemand praktikable Lösungen?

Alternativ gäbe es ja den Freerider Elements, hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Mir geht es nicht darum, dass der Schuh wasserdicht ist, ich hab kein Problem damit mit nassen Füßen den Tag zu Ende zu fahren.
Aber wenn er ein bisschen länger durchhält und vor allem bis zum nächsten Tag wieder trocken wird wäre mir das genug.

edit: Die impacts sollen ja angeblich auch schneller trocknen...

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Karup (10. August 2017)

Moin,

also du kannst die Schuhe entweder imprägnieren, was schon etwas bringt, oder du kaufst dir für solche Touren und den Herbst eben wasserdichte Schuhe, wobei die auch weniger für Flats geeignet sind. (Gore z.B.)

ABER, mit den Vaude Bike Gaiter Überziehern kannst auch Flats fahren, die Fläche unter den Ballen ist ja frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (10. August 2017)

Gute Erfahrung habe ich damit gemacht, in die nassen Schuhe ein Handtuch richtig reinzustopfen. Dann sind die Schuhe am nächsten Tag nicht mehr nass, nur noch feucht. Wenn man dann darin einfach wasserdichte Socken trägt ist das gut fahrbar. (Das kannst Du ja vor dem Alpencross mal simulieren und ausprobieren).


----------



## ricatos (10. August 2017)

Ich hab mir für den Alpencross auch die Vaude Gaiter bestellt. Jetzt müsste BC nur mehr rechtzeitig liefern 
Bei Decathlon gibt es aber auch so eine Regenhose, die auch gleich einen Regenschutz für die Schuhe integriert hat.


----------



## Florent29 (10. August 2017)

@floOhster Ich habe diese Freerider ELC hier für Winter und schlechtes Wetter: http://www.fiveten.com/us/bike/all-mountain/freerider-elc-psychedelic-red-blue
Gleiche Passform und genau so griffige (aber etwas steifere) Sohle wie der "normale" Freerider, aber einigermaßen wasser- und winddicht. Außerdem trocknet der Schuh schneller. Leider weniger gut belüftet, ist ja klar.


----------



## floOhster (10. August 2017)

Danke für die Vorschläge! 
Das Problem mit den gaiter Überziehern ist dass ich nicht gerade treffsicher mit meinen Füßen bin und das dmr vault pedal sehr groß und bissig ist  habe da Bedenken dass ich sie Lücke nicht treffe und bei erster Gelegenheit das Teil zerfetze.

Die elc habe ich für Herbst und Winter auch im Auge, sind mit aber denke ich jetzt zu warm. Deshalb müssen es auch keine wasserdichten sein, sollten eben nur schnell trocknen.


----------



## Florent29 (10. August 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Die elc habe ich für Herbst und Winter auch im Auge, sind mit aber denke ich jetzt zu warm. Deshalb müssen es auch keine wasserdichten sein, sollten eben nur schnell trocknen.



Du verwechselst die ELC mit den EPS...

Die neue Freerider Pro Generation scheint übrigens etwas schneller zu trocknen, die haben etwas dünneres Material.


----------



## floOhster (10. August 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst die ELC mit den EPS..


Ah tatsächlich, dann sehe ich mir die noch Mal an. Das die Sohle steifer ist wär für lange Touren ja eher ein Plus, solange man damit noch gut laufen kann


----------



## Florent29 (10. August 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Ah tatsächlich, dann sehe ich mir die noch Mal an. Das die Sohle steifer ist wär für lange Touren ja eher ein Plus, solange man damit noch gut laufen kann



Kann man. 

Der ELC ist der Allwetter-Freerider, der EPS ist der Winter-Freerider. Die ELC sind nicht ärger gepolstert oder so, die haben bloß keine Öffnungen. Ich fahre die im Winter dann immer mit dicken Merino-Socken (wobei ich im Winter eh kaum Fully fahre) und dann eben bei den Frühjahrsrennen, wenn es noch matschig ist und überall Pfützen sind.


----------



## floOhster (10. August 2017)

Wenn es sie nur in einem etwas dezenteren Design geben würde


----------



## ricatos (10. August 2017)

Wenn es nur ums Trocknen geht - Zeitungspapier (oder Küchenrolle) in den Schuh stecken und vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen Fön im Hotel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (10. August 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Wenn es sie nur in einem etwas dezenteren Design geben würde



Das Rot-Blau geht eigentlich. Problem ist nur: Auf Fotos sehen die Schuhe immer aus, als wären sie glänzend lila. Sexyyyy.


----------



## floOhster (10. August 2017)

ricatos schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ums Trocknen geht - Zeitungspapier (oder Küchenrolle) in den Schuh stecken und vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen Fön im Hotel


Jo so mach ich das auch, aber den normalen freeride bekommst da über Nacht nicht trocken, in den passt mehr Wasser als in meine trinkblase


----------



## Grossvater (10. August 2017)

Für mich gibts seit Jahren nur noch  das
Bsp.  https://www.bike24.de/p124584.html
Dann ist es auch egal, wenn die Schuhe am nächsten Tag noch nass sind.
Passagen, wo man vom Pedal muss, sind auch kein Problem - im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Überzieherlösungen, die nach paar Metern in Fetzen hängen.
Das einzige, auf das man achten sollte - die Dinger dürfen nicht von oben volllaufen


----------



## floOhster (10. August 2017)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Für mich gibts seit Jahren nur noch  das
> Bsp.  https://www.bike24.de/p124584.html
> Dann ist es auch egal, wenn die Schuhe am nächsten Tag noch nass sind.
> Passagen, wo man vom Pedal muss, sind auch kein Problem - im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Überzieherlösungen, die nach paar Metern in Fetzen hängen.
> Das einzige, auf das man achten sollte - die Dinger dürfen nicht von oben volllaufen


Und da steht man dann nicht irgendwann in seinem eigenen Saft?


----------



## ricatos (10. August 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Und da steht man dann nicht irgendwann in seinem eigenen Saft?



Doch. Ich hatte solche Socken früher auch. Fand ich nicht angenehm, da man genauso nass ist (durchs schwitzen), dazu fühlt sich der Schuh viel enger an. Kalt wird einem nicht, aber das ist mMn auch der einzige Vorteil.

Ich hab auch die Freerider und bin neulich am Berg in einen extrem heftigen Schauer gekommen. Am nächsten Tag waren sie aber schon wieder trocken. Bei mir im Vorzimmer ist es aber auch im Sommer immer relativ warm.
Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man die mit Fön nicht trocken bekommt.


----------



## Florent29 (10. August 2017)

ricatos schrieb:


> Doch. Ich hatte solche Socken früher auch. Fand ich nicht angenehm, da man genauso nass ist (durchs schwitzen), dazu fühlt sich der Schuh viel enger an. Kalt wird einem nicht, aber das ist mMn auch der einzige Vorteil.
> 
> Ich hab auch die Freerider und bin neulich am Berg in einen extrem heftigen Schauer gekommen. Am nächsten Tag waren sie aber schon wieder trocken. Bei mir im Vorzimmer ist es aber auch im Sommer immer relativ warm.
> Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man die mit Fön nicht trocken bekommt.



Von solchen Socken halte ich auch nicht viel...dann lieber Merino-Socken, die auch nass noch wärmen.

Die originalen Freerider werden tatsächlich schlecht trocken, selbst mit Fön. Wobe es allerdings enorm hilft, die Innensohle rauszunehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (10. August 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Und da steht man dann nicht irgendwann in seinem eigenen Saft?


Also ich komm super damit klar  -  aber is halt jeder anders.
Wie bei fast allem muss mans halt für sich selber testen und dann entscheiden.

Alternativ evtl. SealSkinz. Wurden hier im Forum auch schon empfohlen. Und hätt ich auch schon längst mal gekauft wenns mit den o.g. Gores nicht so passen würde.

Bsp.  https://www.amazon.de/SealSkinz-Hik...UTF8&qid=1502361922&sr=1-1&keywords=SealSkinz


----------



## MS_DA (10. August 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Alternativ gäbe es ja den Freerider Elements, hat da jemand Erfahrung?
> Mir geht es nicht darum, dass der Schuh wasserdicht ist, ich hab kein Problem damit mit nassen Füßen den Tag zu Ende zu fahren.
> ...



Die Freerider Elements fahr ich jetzt seit fast nem Jahr Sommer wie Winter. Bin damit auch schon mehrmals von starken Regen überrascht worden und meine Zehen waren immer trocken. Ich find die Schuhe auch im Sommer nicht zu warm. Und durch die fehlende Belüftung vorne kann man die auch gut bei kälte fahren, ohne das einem die Zehen einfrieren. Kann die Elements also nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. August 2017)

Ich bin von den neuen Five Ten´s (Adidas) etwas enttäuscht und würde sie nicht mehr vorbehaltlos empfehlen.
Fahre zum 2. Mal die Impact. Das erste Modell, noch vor Adidas, hat ca. 6 Jahre als alleiniger Schuh im Winter- und Sommereinsatz gehalten. Am Ende ist die Sohle gerissen und ich kaufte die neuen als Ersatz. Jetzt im 3. Jahr löst sich die Sohle an der Schuhspitze und steht ab. Sieht kacke aus und ist ein tolles Einfallstor für Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit. Stelle ist wegen der Form nicht gut zu kleben, Kleber hält auch nicht 
Kann Zufall sein, das mit vor und nach Adidas, was ich aber nicht glaube.


----------



## d1pe (10. August 2017)

Ich fahre die Impact High zu jeder Jahreszeit. Für Regenfahrten habe ich einen Neopren-Überschuh vier Nummern größer gekauft. Den Mittelsteg der Überschuhe unterhalb der Schuhsohle habe ich durchgeschnitten, damit ich noch vernünftig auf Plattformpedalen stehen kann. So sind meine Schuhe schon über zwei Stunden trocken geblieben. Einen ganzen Tag im Regen habe ich nicht getestet.


----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

Wenns richtig regnet läuft es doch eh irgendwann irgendwo rein.


----------



## floOhster (10. August 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wenns richtig regnet läuft es doch eh irgendwann irgendwo rein.


Sicher, deshalb suche ich auch keine komplett dichten Schuhe.

Ich hatte heute mal die Vaude Gaiter in der Hand, und das Material machte mir nicht den robustesten Eindruck, dadurch sind die im Moment erst mal raus.
Hätte auch kein gutes Gefühl irgendwas am Fuß hängen zu haben das sich potentiell irgendwo reindrehen könnte 

Habe mir parallel die Freeride Elements und die neuen Impact VXi mal bestellt.
Mal sehen welcher von denen mehr "Saugpotential" für Wasser hat, werde dann gerne wieder hier berichten.
Ein zweites Paar Schuhe schadet ja auch nie  Von daher wären mir die Impacts fast lieber als noch ein Paar Freerider.

Die ELC wären eigentlich echt ideal, aber da kann ich mich einfach nicht mit den Farben anfreunden.


----------



## fone (11. August 2017)

floOhster schrieb:


> Sicher, deshalb suche ich auch keine komplett dichten Schuhe.


Nein, ich meinte, irgendwann läufts bestimmt auch von oben rein.
Meine 2 Regenhosen schaffen es bisher zumindest nicht, dass richtig zu verhindern.

Ich hab auch neue Impact VXI zuhause, die ich kommende Woche ausführen werde. Ich hoffe aber auf gutes Wetter...
Die normalen Fiveten sind ja an Wasserdurchlässigkeit kaum zu übertreffen. Von Espandrillos vielleicht.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. August 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-haltbarkeit-von-five-ten-impact-und-impact-vxi.835857/


----------



## floOhster (12. August 2017)

Sooo, Paket kam gerade an und ich hab mal die Freerider Element und Impact VXi verglichen, vielleicht helfen die Infos ja jemand der was Ähnliches sucht:

Vom Oberflächenmaterial schenken sich beide nichts, sieht für mich ziemlich identisch aus.
Der einzige Unterschied den ich sehe ist, dass die Zunge am VXi perforiert ist im Gegensatz zu der am Elements, die auch mit dem gleichen wasserabweisenden Material überzogen ist wie die Seiten und die Front.
Gegen Spritzwasser sollten sie also in etwa gleich gut geschützt sein.

Was mich am Elements wundert, ist dass die Zunge nicht über eine Lasche oder so mit den Seiten verbunden ist, sondern "lose" drin liegt.
Das macht für mich die wasserabweisende Beschichtung irgendwie sinnlos, wenn Wasser ungebremst unter den Schuhbändern in das Innere laufen kann.

Bei beiden ist viel weniger saugfähiges Material als bei den normalen Freeridern, was das trocken erheblich beschleunigen sollte.

Insgesamt kommen mir die Elements wärmer und weniger gut belüftet vor, soweit ich das in der Wohnung beim rumlaufen beurteilen kann.
Die Sohle des VXi, sowie die gesamte Konstruktion, ist wesentlich steifer aber immer noch bequem laufbar.

Insgesamt denke ich nicht, dass der Elements hinsichtlich wasserschutz große Vorteile ggü. dem VXi bietet und trocken sollten sie beide recht schnell.
Deshalb, und weil ich schon einen normalen Freerider besitze, werde ich den Impact VXi behalten.
Die sind auch leichter und steifer als die Freerider, das sollte ja für längere Touren auch hilfreich sein.
Und wenn sie in ein paar Monaten zerfallen dann muss ich eben den Service bemühen 
Morgen gehts dann erst mal auf ne dreitägige Tour in bayrischen Wald zum Testen


----------



## antidose (12. August 2017)

Hab die Freerider Elements seit 3 Jahren. Sind für Pfützen und leichten Regen ausreichend. Wenn es länger, bzw. stärker Regnet bringt bei mir leider auch der dichteste Schuh nix. Das Wasser läuft halt einfach zu den Knöcheln rein, wenn man nicht mit ner langen Regenhose fährt. Ich fahr daher erstmal mit normalen Socken. Trocknen die Schuhe nicht ausreichend schnell, dann fahr ich z.B. am nächsten Tag mit SealSkinz Socken. Die sind zwar aus eigener Erfahrung auch nicht ewig dicht, verhindern aber dass man beim Schuhe anziehen gleich kalte nasse Füße hat weil die Socken sofort feucht werden.

Tip für schnelle Trocknung der Freerider: Sohle raus, Schnürsenkel raus, Zunge nach außen klappen und mit der Öffnung Richtung Gebläse bei 50 Grad in nen Umluftbackofen (Diskussion mit der Frau gibt's gratis...wohl dem der seine Schuhe regelmäßig in der Waschmaschine wäscht).
Ach ja...Kochlöffel in die Backofentür klemmen, bzw. nicht ganz zumachen, damit die Feuchtigkeit schneller rausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greifswald (12. August 2017)

Sind Flatfahrer schlechtwetterscheu? Für Klickpedalen gibt es ja einen Haufen an guten Schuhen für jedes erdenkliche Wetter.

Auf der Suche nach wasserdichten Flatschuhen konnte ich nur die "vaude moab mid stx am" finden. Gibt es noch andere?

Klar könnte man in schwere Bergstiefel steigen - bei Bunnyhopps oder Sprüngen dürften die jedoch zu undefiniert sein


----------



## Sven12345 (14. August 2017)

greifswald schrieb:


> Klar könnte man in schwere Bergstiefel steigen - bei Bunnyhopps oder Sprüngen dürften die jedoch zu undefiniert sein



Vor allem hält die Sohle nicht ordentlich auf den Pedalen.
Und meiner Erfahrung nach werden "normale" Sohlen von den Pins der Pedale ziemlich schnell zerfleddert.
Da wären mir meine Bergschuhe zu schade.
Die Stealth-Rubber Sohlen sind sehr viel widerstandsfähiger (obwohl der Gummi erst mal sehr weich erscheint).


----------



## greifswald (15. August 2017)

Danke, dann kann ich dir letzte Hoffnung auf brauchbare Radschuhe auch begraben. Evtl sollte ich wieder Clicks montieren. Meine Mavic Scree Klickpedalschuhe sind nicht schwitzig, wasserdicht, Dreckabweisend und griffig auf rutschigem Boden.

Warum gibt es unter den 1mio Modeschühchen von 5.10 nicht ein Outdoormodell?

Die Vaude überzeugen mich auch nicht vollständig (grip auf Pedal wohl nur Mittelmäßig, zwar hoch geschnitten-aber Wassereinbruch über Zunge, keine glatte Oberfläche, keine Abdeckung über Schnürung)


----------

